# Ausdrücke, die Hierarchieverhältnisse beinhalten



## Glockenblume

Hallo allerseits!

In französischen Briefen sind Hinweise um eigenen hierarchischen Verhältnis dem Briefempfänger gegenüber allgegenwärtig:
Bestimmte Ausdrücke zeigen an, dass man sich man Adressaten gegenüber übergeordnet, gleichgeordnet oder untergeordnet sieht.

Aus deutschen Briefen ist mir dieses ständige "Sich-Positionieren" nicht bekannt.
Mir fällt lediglich Folgendes dazu ein:
Ausdruck von Hierarchieverhältnissen durch:
- Titel und Anreden
- in begrenztem Umfang: Rückgriff auf mehr oder weniger Indikativ- versus Konjunktivformen, mehr oder weniger Imperativformen und ähnliches
- unterschiedliches Verwenden von Verben des Bittens und Aufforderns (z. B. _ersuchen_ versus _befehlen_)

In französischen Briefen ist die Verwendung unterschiedlicher Ausdrücke jedoch viel weitreichender: Da gibt es zum Beispiel unterschiedliche Verben des Mitteilens usw., je nachdem, an wen man sich wendet; des weiteren eine ganze Reihe von Formulierungen, die man in Briefe einflechten kann, um sich zu "positionieren".

Jetzt möchte ich Euch fragen:
Fallen Euch im Deutschen außer den obengenannten (Titel/Anreden; Konjunktiv/Indikativ/Imperativ; verschiedene Verben des Bittens und Aufforderns) noch andere sprachliche Mittel ein, mittels derer Hierarchieverhältnisse in Briefen ausgedrückt werden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Glockenblume


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Der Rangniedrigere darf, der Ranghöhere soll wollen:

_*Ich darf *Sie, sehr geehrter Herr Minister, bitten, meinen Vorschlag prüfen *zu wollen*.


_Noch stärker interrogativ:
*Darf ich *_Sie, sehr geehrter Herr Minister, bitten, ...

_
Alternativen (in aufsteigender Reihenfolge der Unterwürfigkeit): 
_Ich erlaube mir/Erlauben Sie, dass ich/Ich darf mir erlauben/Darf ich mir erlauben_

Byzantinischer Höhepunkt:
_... *wohlwollend*​ zu prüfen._


----------



## Glockenblume

Schimmelreiter said:


> Der Rangniedrigere darf, der Ranghöhere soll wollen:
> 
> _*Ich darf *Sie, sehr geehrter Herr Minister, bitten, meinen Vorschlag prüfen *zu wollen*.
> 
> 
> _Noch stärker interrogativ:
> *Darf ich *_Sie, sehr geehrter Herr Minister, bitten, ...
> 
> _
> Alternativen (in aufsteigender Reihenfolge der Unterwürfigkeit):
> _Ich erlaube mir/Erlauben Sie, dass ich/Ich darf mir erlauben/Darf ich mir erlauben_
> 
> Byzantinischer Höhepunkt:
> _... *wohlwollend*​ zu prüfen._


@ Schimmelreiter:
Ist diese Art der Ausdrucksweise in Deinem Umfeld die Norm - oder kommt sie gelegentlich vor? Nur gegenüber "hohen Tieren" wie Ministern oder ist dieses Hierarchiedenken allgegenwärtig beim Briefeschreiben?

 @ die anderen:
Gibt es in dieser Hintersicht Unterschiede zwischen Österreich und Deutschland?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Glockenblume said:


> Ist diese Art der Ausdrucksweise in Deinem Umfeld die Norm - oder kommt sie gelegentlich vor? Nur gegenüber "hohen Tieren" wie Ministern oder ist dieses Hierarchiedenken allgegenwärtig beim Briefeschreiben?


Lächerlicher Speichelleckerei setzt nur die eigene Ausdrucksfähigkeit Grenzen. Insbesondere innerhalb der Verwaltung (Bürgermeister an hohen Ministerialbeamten etc.).


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

Ich habe lange darüber nachgedacht, aber ich denke, in meinem Umfeld spielen solche "Positionierungen" keine oder eine sehr geringe Rolle. Eine Botschaft, die ich an einen Kollegen geschrieben habe, kann ich ganz umstandslos (außer, dass ich eventuell die "Du"s gegen "Sie"s austausche) auch an leitende Personen jedweder Stufe schicken. Das gilt auch für Kunden oder Lieferanten.

Ich bemühe mich grundsätzlich darum, sehr klar und höflich zu schreiben. Auch an meinen direkten Kollegen schreibe ich: "Könntest Du bitte dies-und-das veranlassen?" oder bei komplizierteren Anliegen: "Ich möchte Dich bitten, den folgenden Vorschlag zu prüfen und mit anderen Stellen zu beraten:...". Ich schreibe an jeden so, wie ich selbst angesprochen werden möchte.

Nach meiner Beobachtung halten das meine Kolleginnen und Kollegen genauso. Die Unterschiede liegen in persönlichen Abstufungen. Manche schreiben sehr knapp und (in meinen Augen) eher unfreundlich, aber das tun sie dann jedem gegenüber. Ich muss einmal nach externen Kommunikationen von solchen "Experten"  suchen; vermutlich bemühen sie sich da um einen formelleren Ton und verbergen darin ihre knappe Art.

So, wie ich gebaut bin, würde ich auch einen Minister sehr höflich, aber nicht in besonderer Weise ansprechen. Ich vermisse eigentlich nichts.


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Gibt es in dieser Hintersicht Unterschiede zwischen Österreich und Deutschland?


Ich denke schon. In Österreich ist solche Speichelleckerei, wie SR es treffend nannte, durchaus noch anzutreffen. In Deutschland wäre das ganz und gar unmöglich. Der Herr Minister käme sich, entschuldigt den saloppen Ausdruck, aber ich kenne keinen, der auch nur annähernd drastisch genug wäre um die Empfindung zu beschreiben, verarscht vor.


----------



## Glockenblume

Danke schon einmal, Schimmelreiter, Sowka und berndf!

Eine weitere Frage:
Die hierarchischen Unterscheidungen in der Sprache - egal ob sie sehr geringfügig sind wie in Deutschland oder weit stärker ausgeprägt wie anscheinend in Österreich - betreffen, so weit ich es bisher erkannt habe, im Deutschen nur zwei Bereiche:
- Titel und Anreden 
- Ausdruck des Bittens oder Aufforderns
Ist  Euch hingegen aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum eine sprachliche  Differenzierung in noch weiteren Bereichen bekannt (egal ob diese Differnzierung nur ganz diskret vorhanden wäre oder stark ausgeprägt)? 
Ich denke beispielsweise an  Ausdrücke, wo es um reines Mitteilen von Sachverhalten geht und nicht um  Bitten/Aufforderungen. Kürzlich bin ich nämlich über ein französisches  Buch gestolpert, in dem unter anderem die Rede von je nach Rangstufe * unterschiedlichen* französischen Verben war, die ich persönlich im Deutschen  *unterschiedslos* mit _mitteilen_ oder_ informieren_ übersetzen würde. Wenn ich es noch recht in Erinnerung habe, stand da beispielsweise in dem Buch: Der Ranghöhere "_informe_", der Rangniedrigere "_fait connaître_". (Ich bin mir allerdings nicht mehr hundertprozentig sicher, ob ich die richtigen Ausdrücke im Kopf behalten habe.)


----------



## berndf

Das Verbpaar _mitteilen _und _informieren _ist vielleicht ein nicht ganz gelungenes Beispiel, weil hier ein leichter semantischer Unterschied besteht: _Mitteilen _wird eher in Bezug auf Willenserklärungen (vor allem im rechtlichen Sinne) verwandt und _informieren _in Bezug auf Fakten. So würde der Angestellte seinem Chef und auch der Chef dem Angestellten eine Kündigung _mitteilen _und ihn nicht darüber _informieren_. Umgekehrt würde der Angestellte den Chef über den Projektfortschritt _informieren _und ihn diesen nicht _mitteilen _und der Chef würde über eine Reorganisation innerhalb der Firma _informieren _und sie nicht _mitteilen_.


----------



## bearded

Ich war eine Zeit lang als Import/Exportleiter bei einer italienischen Firma tätig. Die Firma kaufte oft deutsche Produkte (Maschinenteile u.Ä.). Von deutschen Lieferanten bekamen wir oft Mitteilungen wie _Wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass ab 1.Oktober unsere Preise um xxProzent höher werden._ Das Zeitwort 'mitteilen' klang hier als ein wenig autoritär, also nach einer bereits getroffenen Entscheidung, wogegen wir nichts einwenden konnten.  Wir hätten aber niemals geantwortet _Wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass wir Ihre Preiserhöhung nicht akzeptieren,_ sondern vielleicht _Es tut uns leid, Ihnen bekanntgeben zu müssen, dass Ihre neuen Preise für unsere Firma derzeit etwas zu hoch liegen..._
Lag die (übrigens instinktive) 'vorsichtigere' Wortwahl daran, dass ein Lieferant gegenüber einem Kunden sich stets in 'oberer' vorteilhafterer Position befindet ? Lag sie an internationalen guten Korrespondenz-Gepflogenheiten ? Lag sie an größerer deutscher 'Direktheit' und an italienischer größerer Schüchternheit/ altmodischer Höflichkeit ?
Ich habe oft darüber nachgedacht, aber eine definitive Antwort auf diese Fragen habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Glockenblume

@ berndf:
Ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt: Das sollte kein Wortpaar  darstellen, sondern zwei von einander unabhängige Wörter. Gehe ich aber  recht in der Annahme, dass weder das eine noch das andere dieser beiden  Wörter ein Hierarchieverhältnis beinhaltet?

@bearded man:
1.) Ob man schreibt, "es tut uns leid" / "wir bedauern", oder ob man keine derartige Formulierung verwendet, liegt meines Erachtens eher an individuellen oder regionalen Gepflogenheiten als an Hierarchieverhältnissen. 
2.) Ich persönlich sehe überhaupt keine Hierarchieunterschied zwischen _mitteilen_ und_ bekanntgeben_.
Allerdings würde ich gern von anderen ebenfalls ihre Meinung  zu diesen beiden Punkten hören.


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn man Hierarchien als etwas weiter fasst, dann gibt es zum Beispiel Anträge im Stadtrat, der hierarchisch höher steht als der einzelne Antragsteller:
"Der Stadtrat möge beschließen ..." - Das ist eine ziemlich häufige Formel in solchen speziellen Hierarchien.
Zu Hause wäre es sehr komisch, würde ich sagen: "Du mögest beschließen ..." - dort sage ich "Was wollen wir tun?"

In Briefen an Minderjährige werden immer mit "Du" angeredet, während der Minderjährige nur Verwandte oder Freunde mit "du" anredet. Das ist eine typische Assymetrie, durchbrochen nur von sehr kleinen Kindern, die oft noch alle mit "du" anreden. 

Anreden in Briefen sind oft hierarchisch - insbesondere bei festen Formeln.

Gleiche Wörter können aber eine unterschiedliche Bedeutung haben.

Eine Einladung durch einen Vorgesetzten ist meist verbindlich und muss eingehalten werden.

Es besteht also ein Bedeutungsunterschied darin, wer sagt:
"Ich lade Sie ein." 

"Ich lege hiermit fest, dass Sie morgen das und das machen" - typisch hierarchisch.

Wie Josef Liebertz bereits 1965 in einem eher satirischen Vortrag bemerkte, ist:

"Von Ihren Ausführungen habe ich nicht das geringste verstanden." ebenfalls in der Bedeutung sehr unterschiedlich, je nachdem, wer es sagt.
http://www.bgu-geoservice.de/Dokumente/Vortragsbesuch.pdf




> Die Generalisierung der skeptischen Methode gipfelt in der Bemerkung: ,,Von den Ausführungen des Redners habe ich nicht das Geringste verstanden“! Diese Worte aus dem Munde eines Mannes von Rang und Namen bedeuten den geistigen Exitus des Vortragenden; denn sie wollen keinesfalls als Eingeständnis altersbedingter Schwerhörigkeit aufgefasst werden, sondern in euphemistischer Umschreibung zum Ausdruck bringen, dass der Vortrag eine seltene Akkumulation von Unsinn war. Würde dagegen ein Student naiven Gemütes die gleiche Bemerkung wagen, erschiene er ohne Zweifel als Ignorant und gäbe sich der Lächerlichkeit preis.



Gleiche Floskeln erscheinen nur gleich. Ihre Bedeutung hängt sehr davon ab, wer sie verwendet und wer nicht.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Ich war eine Zeit lang als Import/Exportleiter bei einer italienischen Firma tätig. Die Firma kaufte oft deutsche Produkte (Maschinenteile u.Ä.). Von deutschen Lieferanten bekamen wir oft Mitteilungen wie _Wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass ab 1.Oktober unsere Preise um xxProzent höher werden._ Das Zeitwort 'mitteilen' klang hier als ein wenig autoritär, also nach einer bereits getroffenen Entscheidung, wogegen wir nichts einwenden konnten. Wir hätten aber niemals geantwortet _Wir teilen Ihnen mit, dass wir Ihre Preiserhöhung nicht akzeptieren,_ sondern vielleicht _Es tut uns leid, Ihnen bekanntgeben zu müssen, dass Ihre neuen Preise für unsere Firma derzeit etwas zu hoch liegen..._
> Lag die (übrigens instinktive) 'vorsichtigere' Wortwahl daran, dass ein Lieferant gegenüber einem Kunden sich stets in 'oberer' vorteilhafterer Position befindet ? Lag sie an internationalen guten Korrespondenz-Gepflogenheiten ? Lag sie an größerer deutscher 'Direktheit' und an italienischer größerer Schüchternheit/ altmodischer Höflichkeit ?
> Ich habe oft darüber nachgedacht, aber eine definitive Antwort auf diese Fragen habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


Eine Mitteilung hat in der Regel rechtliche Bedeutung. Im Zivilrecht stellt eine Mitteilung von Listenpreisen eine_ Invitatio ad Offerendum _dar. Das ist zwar kein Rechtsgeschäft, hat aber dennoch rechtliche Bedeutung. Insofern wählt man gern eine klare Sprache. Unmissverständlichkeit ist wichtiger als Höflichkeit, insbesondere wenn rechtliche Fragen eine Rolle spielen. So "funktionieren" Deutsche.


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Geh ich aber recht in der Annahme, dass weder das eine noch das andere dieser beiden Wörter ein Hierarchieverhältnis beinhaltet?


Ja, das sehe ich so. Welches dieser beiden Alternativen dieses Fast-Synonym-Paares man auswählt richtet sich nach anderen Gesichtspunkten.


----------



## bearded

@ Glockenblume
Anstatt ''es tut uns leid, Ihnen bekanntgeben zu müssen'' haben wir manchmal (bei wichtigen Lieferanten) geschrieben ''_wir müssen Sie zu unserem Bedauern darauf aufmerksam machen,..''
_und das klingt - meines Erachtens - hierarchisch wirklich 'untergeordnet'.


----------



## Glockenblume

Hutschi said:


> Wenn man Hierarchien als etwas weiter fasst, dann gibt es zum Beispiel Anträge im Stadtrat, der hierarchisch höher steht als der einzelne Antragsteller:
> "Der Stadtrat möge beschließen ..." - Das ist eine ziemlich häufige Formel in solchen speziellen Hierarchien.
> Zu Hause wäre es sehr komisch, würde ich sagen: "Du mögest beschließen ..." - dort sage ich "Was wollen wir tun?"
> 
> In Briefen an Minderjährige werden immer mit "Du" angeredet, während der Minderjährige nur Verwandte oder Freunde mit "du" anredet. Das ist eine typische Assymetrie, durchbrochen nur von sehr kleinen Kindern, die oft noch alle mit "du" anreden.
> 
> Anreden in Briefen sind oft hierarchisch - insbesondere bei festen Formeln.


Hier berufst Du Dich ebenfalls auf die beiden Punkte, die ich schon angesprochen habe:
Im Deutschen hierarchiebedingte Unterschiede:
- in Titeln und Anreden
- wenn man von jemand anderem etwas wünscht: Aussagen mit Bitt- und Aufforderungscharakter


Hutschi said:


> Gleiche Wörter können aber eine unterschiedliche Bedeutung haben.
> 
> Eine Einladung durch einen Vorgesetzten ist meist verbindlich und muss eingehalten werden.
> 
> Es besteht also ein Bedeutungsunterschied darin, wer sagt:
> "Ich lade Sie ein."


Du sprichst von *gleichen Ausdrücken*, die eine *unterschiedliche Bedeutung* je nach Hierarchiestufe haben.
Gibt es jedoch, abgesehen von den beiden Bereichen, die ich oben genannt habe, im Deutschen bei unterschiedlicher Hierarchiestufe *unterschiedliche Ausdrücke*, die weitgehend die *gleiche Bedeutung* haben?

Um das Beispiel von bearded man herzunehmen:
Seht Ihr in der unterschiedlichen Ausdrucksweise einen *Willen zum Ausdruck von Hierarchiestufen*, oder haltet Ihr diese Unterschiede für
*- regional/kulturell bedingt *oder - *bedingt durch eine unterschiedliche Einstellung gegenüber Höflichkeitskonventionen *
  ("Mir ist es wichtig, höflich zu sein" versus "Was sollen denn diese übertriebenen Floskeln")
- edit: oder was berndf in #12 sagt


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Lag die (übrigens instinktive) 'vorsichtigere' Wortwahl daran, dass ein Lieferant gegenüber einem Kunden sich stets in 'oberer' vorteilhafterer Position befindet ? Lag sie an internationalen guten Korrespondenz-Gepflogenheiten ? Lag sie an größerer deutscher 'Direktheit' und an italienischer größerer Schüchternheit/ altmodischer Höflichkeit ?


Ich glaube, es geht um fortwirkende kulturelle Unterschiede zwischen dem katholischen und dem protestantischen Europa: katholischer Untertanengeist (Einsetzung der Oberen durch die Bischöfe, der Bischöfe durch den Papst) versus protestantisch-demokratischer Egalitarismus (Wahl der Oberen durch die Gemeinden, kein Papsttum). Die Religion verdunstet allenthalben, aber die verschiedenen Kulturen dauern fort. 

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen: Ich habe polemisch zugespitzt, das Thema füllt Bibliotheken.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Eine Mitteilung hat in der Regel rechtliche Bedeutung. Im Zivilrecht stellt eine Mitteilung von Listenpreisen eine_ Invitatio ad Offerendum _dar. Das ist zwar kein Rechtsgeschäft, hat aber dennoch rechtliche Bedeutung. Insofern wählt man gern eine klare Sprache. Unmissverständlichkeit ist wichtiger als Höflichkeit, insbesondere wenn rechtliche Fragen eine Rolle spielen. So "funktionieren" Deutsche.


Durch soviel Unmissverstaendlichkeit machen sich die Deutschen (bei uns zumindest) manchmal unbeliebt.  Ich denke, dass eine sanftere und doch rechtlich gleichermassen gueltige Formulierung gefunden werden koennte.
NS In meinem Tablet funktionieren Umlaut und SZ manchmal nicht


----------



## bearded

@ Schimmelreiter
Eine interessante Theorie.  Papst-Einfluss auf Handelsbriefe...hm, ich hatte noch nie daran gedacht.


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> Durch soviel Unmissverstaendlichkeit machen sich die Deutschen (bei uns zumindest) manchmal unbeliebt.  Ich denke, dass eine sanftere und doch rechtlich gleichermassen gueltige Formulierung gefunden werden koennte.
> NS In meinem Tablet funktionieren Umlaut und SZ manchmal nicht


Bei den Sätzen, die du aufgeführt hast, sind zwei Bestandteile, über die man diskutieren kann:
1.) Die Einleitung "Es tut uns leid" oder ähnliches
2.) Die Wahl des Verbs
Zu (1): Man kann ohne Weiteres derartige Formulierungen verwenden, ohne dass das Probleme rechtlicher Hinsicht berührt. 
Nach wie vor ist die Frage, ob es sich um unterschiedliche Konzepte von Höflichkeit handelt, oder ob die Deutschen das mit Hierarchiefragen in Verbindung bringen. Und hier liegt meiner Meinung nach ein interkulturelles Missverständnis vor.
Zu (2): Das Verb_ mitteilen_ hat meines Erachtens *überhaupt nichts Unhöfliches* an sich. Man kann es nur nicht 1:1 mit einem italienischen Verb übersetzen.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Durch soviel Unmissverstaendlichkeit machen sich die Deutschen (bei uns zumindest) manchmal unbeliebt. Ich denke, dass eine sanftere und doch rechtlich gleichermassen gueltige Formulierung gefunden werden koennte.


Ja, das ist klar. Ich habe in gemischt deutsch-französisch besetzten Projekten gearbeitet. Da ich beide Kulturräume recht gut kenne, waren die unvermeidlichen kulturellen Missverständnisse für mich leicht vorherzusehen. Und wenn sie dann wirklich eintraten habe ich mich immer köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Eine interessante Theorie. Papst-Einfluss auf Handelsbriefe...hm, ich hatte noch nie daran gedacht.


Natürlich ist auch der in der Wirtschaft gepflogene Ton kulturell bedingt. Auch Du wirst von einem Möbelhaus aus dem besonders egalitären (und protestantischen!) Skandinavien geduzt. 

_Seit Anfang der 1970er hat sich das Du im Finnischen, Schwedischen, Dänischen, Norwegischen und Isländischen allgemein durchgesetzt (siehe Du-Reform). Dabei ist freilich zu berücksichtigen, dass im ländlichen und selbst städtischen Skandinavien förmliche Höflichkeitsformen schon zuvor oft nur gegenüber ganz wenigen Personen verwendet worden waren und sich überdies teilweise, etwa in Schweden, auch keine dem deutschen Sie entsprechende Anrede entwickelt hatte.
_Wikipedia


Gibt's katholische Länder ohne allgemein übliche höfliche Anredeform (_Sie vs. Du_ bzw. alternatives Honorifikum wie im Polnischen)?
(Irland zählt nicht.  Ganz allgemein ist Kontinentaleuropa gemeint.)


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Gibt's katholische Länder ohne allgemein übliche höfliche Anredeform


Da musst Du gar nicht so weit schauen: Tirol und angrenzende Teile Salzburgs (Pinzgau und Ponggau).


----------



## bearded

Ist das WRF, wo wir uns alle duzen, protestantisch geprägt ?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Da musst Du gar nicht so weit schauen: Tirol und angrenzende Teile Salzburgs (Pinzgau und Ponggau).


Dort duzen die Schüler den Lehrer am Gymnasium, und 


bearded man said:


> Handelsbriefe


Anfragen im Gemeinderat, Schriftverkehr mit Gerichten und Behörden und überhaupt alles ist wie in Skandinavien im _Du_ abgefasst?


----------



## bearded

@ Schimmelreiter
Apropos Skandinavien: das bekannte schwedische Möbelhaus verwendet das 'Sie', wenn es an italienische Kunden schreibt.  Ich werde also *nicht* geduzt..
Bernds Antwort über Tirol sehe ich auch mit Interesse entgegen.  Deutschsprechende in Südtirol/AltoAdige siezen immer noch ordentlich.


----------



## ablativ

In den Niederlanden bildeten die Protestanten traditionell die größte Bevölkerungsschicht (im Gegensatz zu heute).

Man duzte sich schon immer unter seinesgleichen in den Niederlanden viel eher als in Deutschland, und auch sonst gibt es zwischen den Begriffen des Duzens und Siezens völlig andere Konnotationen, als wir sie im Deutschen (zumindest in Deutschland) kennen. 

Dies vorausgeschickt, möchte ich anmerken, dass noch zu meiner Zeit als Student in Rotterdam (ab 1970) und sogar noch zu meiner Anfangszeit als Dozent an der Uni (nach 1975) in gebildeten, gesellschaftlich höher stehenden Familien die Kinder ihre Eltern bei selektierter Wortwahl präferenziell siezten. Bei anderen älteren Verwandten (Onkel, Tanten, Großeltern) wäre alles andere ein Fauxpas (gewesen) - und ich würde es noch immer als einen solchen empfinden.

Inzwischen - also ein paar Jahrzehnte später - wird man als Kunde im Laden oft geduzt und wohl kaum ein Kind wird noch seine Eltern siezen. (tempora mutantur) 

Der reine Imperativ hingegen ist im Niederländischen (fast) immer in der geduzten Form und hat nichts mit Höflichkeit zu tun, wenn man nachfolgend wieder zum Siezen übergeht.


----------

